# WTB Audi 5000 5cyl 5 cyl 2.0L 2.0 Turbo Diesel Head.



## vwii (Mar 5, 2013)

I am looking for a Good Working 5 cyl Turbo Diesel Head for a 1982 Audi 5000. Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

I have a couple of DE engines for sale. Maybe we can work something out. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...udi-Vw-5cyl-2.0-Turbo-Diesel-engines-IDI-1600


----------

